# Lord Of The Rings DVD set



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Just a heads up for those they may not have seen them yet, but over on theonering.net you will see the box art for the November releases of the Director's Cut of LOTR.

http://www.theonering.net/perl/newsview/8/1019257808

I really don't know what to do. I'm still waiting for the Star Wars 30th Anniversary set. 
But TLOTR: I don't know. At least, even if they do a set at the end, people who have bought each chapter separately won't have been robbed if they're all like that. 
then again, if they do so much for "only" on film, what will they do when the trilogy's complete?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2002)

I just loved LOTR, I can't wait to see the next episode coming this fall/winter.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi Heather, I just loved this movie as well, here's some better info.

On August 9th, 2002 the two disc set will street in two versions. One in anamorphic widescreen and the other in pan & scan. You get Dolby Digital EX & Dolby Surround English sound options. 

Disc two contains the supplements which are: 

•3 in-depth documentaries that reveal the secrets behind the production of this epic adventure, including "Welcome to Middle-earth" in-store special as shown by Houghton Mifflin, "The Quest for the Ring" as debuted on the FBC Network, and "A Passage to Middle-earth" as premiered on the Sci-Fi Channel 
•15 featurettes originally created for lordoftherings.net, which explore the locales and cultures of Middle-earth and include interviews with cast members Elijah Wood, Ian McKellen, Viggo Mortensen, Liv Tyler and others. 
Exclusive 10-minute behind-the-scenes preview of the next The Lord of the Rings theatrical release, "The Two Towers" 
•Enya "May It Be" music video 
•An inside look at the special extended DVD edition of The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring 
•Preview of Electronic Arts' video game "The Two Towers" 
•Original theatrical trailers and TV spots 
•Exclusive online content only available to DVD-ROM users via a special website set to go live on street date 

On November 12th, 2002 

The full blown Director's Cut hits DVD with 30mins of additional footage. It will be presented on two discs(a la Pearl Harbor) and in anamorphic widescreen only. This four disc set has sound specs & bonus features that have yet to be announced. 

But the best part... 

A limited edition box set of the director's cut is also set to be released. A date is still pending but could come November 12th, 2002 as well. The box set includes bookends sculpted by Sideshow Weta, "National Geographic: Beyond The Movie - The Lord of The Rings," and several Decipher game cards. 

And the even better part... 

The two disc set streeting August 9th will come in a green double-Amaray keepcase. The FIRST non Infin


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

I think i'll wait for the super dooper boxed set that will peobably come out in the fall of 2004 or 2005....


----------

